# Mobile phones in HK airport



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi,

We are stoping for 4 hours in Hong Kong airport on our way to NZ, just wondering whether you can get cheaper mobile phones in the airport compared to UK? Thinking of buying new one before we go to NZ but wondering if we can get more for our money at HK airport?


----------



## hkexpat (Jun 26, 2012)

Sincerely from my experience tech including phones are cheaper in the UK as silly as that sounds. HK airport is big but not really geared up for bargains!


----------

